

Show HN:Review my App - Elapsed - The Timer App for Hackers(Multi-Taskers) - appsuler

Long time lurker reading and learning from the community here. Inspired to act and currently working to escape from cubicle nation. Financial constraints mean I can't quit cold turkey but realized that working on the "Next Big Thing" part-time doesn't really work either.<p>So, I'm trying to first bootstrap my way out of the day job by being less ambitious and churning out some useful apps. Released the first, Elapsed ~ 2 weeks ago. Apple featured it as a "New &#38; Noteworthy" Productivity app.<p>http://www.elapsedapp.com<p>Elapsed is the ultimate timer app for multi-taskers. Multiple concurrent timers, frequently used timers saved as Presets for single-tap reuse, multiple instances of the same Presets (ex. 2 loads of laundry around the same time), editing timers while they run (change duration, remaining time etc.)... plus a lot more!<p>Have around 600 downloads and around 20-30% of the user population seems to be active on a given day (based on ad impressions). Reviews and ratings seem to indicate that people like it.<p>So, now the question is how do I spread the word, drive adoption and take it to the next level?<p>Online Review sites seem to be little more than "Paid Advertisement" farms with virtually every submission being greeted with a solicitation for an "Expedited Review" that costs X dollars.<p>I'm seeking the wisdom of the crowd here on the following:<p>1. The App (http://itunes.com/apps/elapsed)
   - What Sucks? What works? What Can be done better?<p>2. The App Website (http://www.elapsedapp.com)
   - How can I make it more discoverable?
   - How can the content be improved?<p>3. What else can be done to spread the word and drive adoption?<p>---<p>tl;dr - Long time lurker releases first product - Elapsed, a timer app for the iPhone designed to streamline multi-tasking. Apple picks it as a "New &#38; Noteworthy" Productivity App. Still, downloads are unimpressive while ratings/reviews are decent. Seeking feedback on how to improve app, website and drive adoption.
======
appsuler
Clickable link: <http://www.elapsedapp.com>

